# Ex porn star cristy mack assaulted by boyfriend



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll find the link but she was beaten up by her mma boyfriend...

and no now dog the bounty hunter is going after him lol

http://www.theladbible.com/articles/dog-the-bounty-hunter-is-on-the-hunt-for-war-machine

Shame cause she's well fit


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

hope he gets whats coming to him, beating a woman is so uncool


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

He proper fcuked her up man! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-2722765/Porn-star-Christy-Mack-reveals-injuries-reportedly-inflicted-MMA-fighter-ex-boyfriend-Jon-Koppenhaver.html


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

She's a hottie. Such a shame.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Wtf is dog the bounty hunter going to do a out it the bellend


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Wtf is dog the bounty hunter going to do a out it the bellend


That's what i laughed at - All he's going to do is get smashed to pieces infront of his fat wife.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

Headline when he's caught ROID RAGE MONSTER BEATS GIRLFRIEND


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Saw this yesterday, he beat the sh!t out of her!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Omg poor woman


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I do think he caught her ****ing someone tho tbh dont believe her male friend was fully clothed evan so if you come home to a guy in your house your not gna be happy if youve never met him before but it doesnt excuss the fact of what hes done should of just told her to leave the house. Beating a women is wrong no matter what i think he must have bad anger issues


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

bottleneck25 said:


> I do think he caught her ****ing someone tho tbh dont believe her male friend was fully clothed evan so if you come home to a guy in your house your not gna be happy if youve never met him before but it doesnt excuss the fact of what hes done should of just told her to leave the house. Beating a women is wrong no matter what i think he must have bad anger issues


Ex porn star......hmmmmm


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

her Partner is a MMA Fighter called 'War Machine', think its likely to assume, his temper might be slightly quick


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

boon808 said:


> Ex porn star......hmmmmm


Exactly its already proven shes a slut so i bet he didnt trust her anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bottleneck25 said:


> Exactly its already proven shes a slut so i bet he didnt trust her anyway


If you buy a pet snake you can't complain if you get bitten


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't know she'd quit porn.......shame!


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Was only searching her on the hub last week! Gutted she has quit


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Play with fire and you get burnt (directed to both of them)

Have no more sympathy for her than the victim of any other domestic violence... in fact probably have less... I mean a porn star and a MMA fighter. Hardly sounds like a stable relationship lol


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I bet he assaulted her in the anoos more than once.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

DC1 said:


> She *WAS *a hottie. Such a shame.


fixed


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

bottleneck25 said:


> I do think he caught her ****ing someone tho tbh dont believe her male friend was fully clothed evan so if you come home to a guy in your house your not gna be happy if youve never met him before but it doesnt excuss the fact of what hes done should of just told her to leave the house. Beating a women is wrong no matter what i think he must have bad anger issues


Went a bit extreme but when you get caught cheating on a guy called war machine wtf you expect.

When you crush someone's heart into a million pieces while damaging there self esteem at same time a reaction is expected


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

war machine...pr**k !

" the cops will never believe me "

believe what, she fell repeatedly into your fist.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Went a bit extreme but when you get caught cheating on a guy called war machine wtf you expect.


 :lol: lovely put


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Hot girls always head right for the barstewards so given the partners name along with her past it comes as no surprise that it kicked off.

Shame or happened,but I'm sure she was no saint, sure what happened is excessive but as they say there's no smoke without fire.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

gycraig said:


> Went a bit extreme but when you get caught cheating on a guy called war machine wtf you expect.
> 
> When you crush someone's heart into a million pieces while damaging there self esteem at same time a reaction is expected


Yhh i agree i think it was a diaster waiting to happen women cant be trusted at the best of times never mind a porn star and mens have tempers and lose it when they get their heart broken seen it happen with a few guy they are nice people never hurt anyone but when they get cheated on a whole new side comes out .. ino if i was in the same situation and i caught my girl with another man i couldnt say what id do as ive not been in the position before and when you lose it you can do silly things


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Was never really feelin chrissy macks scenes, too many tatoos for a woman and obviously fake oversized titties.

Now if anybody ever assulted Mia Malkova i would have to unleash the yoda hulk on em.

:gun_bandana:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

bottleneck25 said:


> Yhh i agree i think it was a diaster waiting to happen women cant be trusted at the best of times never mind a porn star and mens have tempers and lose it when they get their heart broken seen it happen with a few guy they are nice people never hurt anyone but when they get cheated on a whole new side comes out .. ino if i was in the same situation and i caught my girl with another man i couldnt say what id do as ive not been in the position before and when you lose it you can do silly things


Depends how deep in you are if I was working a 50 hour week to support my wife and she was shagging someone in my bed in my house I'm struggling to pay for, I'd probably struggle not to punch her.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

shame about what has happened to the lady, no one deserves that but i had to laugh at one of the comments someone left.



> ''Expecting the same picture in a weeks time with dog the bounty hunter featuring instead.''


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> war machine...pr**k !
> 
> " the cops will never believe me "
> 
> believe what, she fell repeatedly into your fist.


I'd pay good money to see you say that to his face :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

gycraig said:


> Depends how deep in you are if I was working a 50 hour week to support my wife and she was shagging someone in my bed in my house I'm struggling to pay for, I'd probably struggle not to punch her.


I think most men would i think anyone who says otherwise if full of **** or a pushover


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

jokes on War Machine. War Machine probably caught AID's from the blood that poured out of Chrissy


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it actually sounds like a porn set gone wrong


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> That's what i laughed at - All he's going to do is get smashed to pieces infront of his fat wife.


I hope so I don't know why I've watched that show but I have, I hope the guy goes all out MMA on him too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Is Dog's prog not just full of set-ups... to many camera angles from what I can remember.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Jesus Christ, she got destroyed.

Poor lass..


----------



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

Violent man goes out with slag and is surpised when she acts like a slag.

Slag goes out with Violent man and is surprised when he acts like a violent man.

Not too many surprises there really.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> That's what i laughed at - All he's going to do is get smashed to pieces infront of his fat wife.


I reckon dogs wife could step in and give him one hell of a body splash if things got messy lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think he might have got the idea she was two timing him?! so they have got Dog the bounty hunter on him, don't they have a police force over there any more?! its serious assault and he is going to prison for a long time, it wouldn't surprise me if they ended up in big brother house together and then Dog turned up, its all ****...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

freddee said:


> I think he might have got the idea she was two timing him?! so they have got Dog the bounty hunter on him, don't they have a police force over there any more?! its serious assault and he is going to prison for a long time, it wouldn't surprise me if they ended up in big brother house together and then Dog turned up, its all ****...


Havent heard the phrase two timings someone for a long time lol

It said on the article he'd dumped her before, but if i came home to my girlfriend smashing some other guy, i'd probabkly have tried to kill them both as well.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I dunno how people are saying oh she's a porn star he's an mma fighter what do you expect. So what she cheated on him, there is no excuse for beating her that badly imo.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I dunno how people are saying oh she's a porn star he's an mma fighter what do you expect. So what she cheated on him, there is no excuse for beating her that badly imo.


While i agree violence is wrong, emotions do get the best of you sometimes.

How would you feel if he was a porn star, she was an MMA fighter and she came home to him cheating and beat him in the same way?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I dunno how people are saying oh she's a porn star he's an mma fighter what do you expect. So what she cheated on him, there is no excuse for beating her that badly imo.


Beating a woman isn't cool.

But people (men and women) get beat up all the time, hardly the end of the world when it happens to someone I don't know the other side of the world.


----------



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I dunno how people are saying oh she's a porn star he's an mma fighter what do you expect. So what she cheated on him, there is no excuse for beating her that badly imo.


Out of interest, what would you do if you caught your GF fvcking some other bloke?

I've known it happen to a few, one lad went bezerk and beat the other bloke so badly he did bird for it. Another calmly left, but his mrs and the other fella were both rozzers so probably for the best really. You really don't know how you're going to react, but if you are prone to violence it's probably a fair expectation that someone will get hurt.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> While i agree violence is wrong, emotions do get the best of you sometimes.
> 
> How would you feel if he was a porn star, she was an MMA fighter and she came home to him cheating and beat him in the same way?


I don't think anyone should beat anyone.

All though I'd let her beat me :whistling:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Alldownhill said:


> Out of interest, what would you do if you caught your GF fvcking some other bloke?
> 
> I've known it happen to a few, one lad went bezerk and beat the other bloke so badly he did bird for it. Another calmly left, but his mrs and the other fella were both rozzers so probably for the best really. You really don't know how you're going to react, but if you are prone to violence it's probably a fair expectation that someone will get hurt.


If I'm honest I couldn't say as it's never happened to me before. I'm not the calmest guy ever, I just don't agree that there is any justification to what happened to her.

Job titles are irrelevant, he nearly battered her to death, and stabbed her with a knife, I personally couldn't justify that for anything.


----------



## Alldownhill (Sep 17, 2013)

> If I'm honest I couldn't say as it's never happened to me before.


Quite right mate. The red mist can creep down though, so don't be too quick to judge!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Hes probably gonna come back and knock her about a bit more now shes told the world he was going to rape her but couldnt get a boner :laugh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I don't think anyone should beat anyone.
> 
> All though I'd let her beat me :whistling:


Ha me too...

The sad thing is if a woman attacked a man but didnt do a lot of damage she would get off scot free, if a man attacked a woman and didnt do a lot of damage he would go down for assault.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Ha me too...
> 
> The sad thing is if a woman attacked a man but didnt do a lot of damage she would get off scot free, if a man attacked a woman and didnt do a lot of damage he would go down for assault.


I agree mate. This is the backwards world we live in.

Saw a vid on YouTube of a guy getting angry with his girlfriend and he starts to abuse her. Members of the public threaten to call the police etc.. They then swap roles and the girl starts being abusive to the guy and everyone just laughs.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Theabzman said:


> View attachment 156450


Your AVI :laugh:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bitch wants to think her self lucky she doesnt live under sharia law, she'd of been stoned to death by now and he'd be a hero.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

technically they were both just doing their jobs :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> I agree mate. This is the backwards world we live in.
> 
> Saw a vid on YouTube of a guy getting angry with his girlfriend and he starts to abuse her. Members of the public threaten to call the police etc.. They then swap roles and the girl starts being abusive to the guy and everyone just laughs.


Yeah i watched that, ridiculous.

I had a situation once before where a gf cheated on me, parked outside her house i toldher to get out of the car and that was it, she refused.

I got out of the car and went round to pull her out, she locked the door, in the end i was stood there smashing on the car window for her to get out. Coppers turned up in the end i end up in cuffs while trying to explain that she was refuding to get out of my car.

They literally didnt know what to do, i said what am i supposed to do? smashed window and drag her out, probably get done for assault? or drive away and kidnap her?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Bitch wants to think her self lucky she doesnt live under sharia law, she'd of been stoned to death by now and he'd be a hero.


Simpler times.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

War machine was decent on ultimate fighter to.. shame


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Bitch wants to think her self lucky she doesnt live under sharia law, she'd of been stoned to death by now and he'd be a hero.


long gone are the days were men were men, and women were glad of it


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> I'd pay good money to see you say that to his face :lol:


for £1000 ill take the beating.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> technically they were both just doing their jobs :lol:


haha. well spotted


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I have no idea who she is, and from the pictures on the links I can't see how she is fit


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Goodness me, I couldn't finish reading that, I felt sick to the stomach. Things like this fill me with such adrenaline. What a disgusting excuse for a human being.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

kristina said:


> Goodness me, I couldn't finish reading that, I felt sick to the stomach. Things like this fill me with such adrenaline. *What a disgusting excuse for a human being*.


just because she was in porn, doesn't make her a ****


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

First line is bang on war machine is clearly a pr!ck


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The guy has been in porn films,beat her up before and is only 12 stone, I do find that guys his size have an awful inferiority complex and feel they need to prove something to the world.In this case he will be proving a long jail sentence .I do hope some big guy bums the little ****.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

gearchange said:


> The guy has been in porn films,beat her up before and is only 12 stone, I do find that guys his size have an awful inferiority complex and feel they need to prove something to the world.In this case he will be proving a long jail sentence .I do hope some big guy bums the little ****.


Lol I dont think a worldclass fighter has tried or even needs to prove anything by beating a woman up :lol:


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

PLauGE said:


> Wtf is dog the bounty hunter going to do a out it the bellend


You ever heard of bear mace brah???


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anyone seen the film "lucky bastarrd"?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> Wtf is dog the bounty hunter going to do a out it the bellend


Dog has his own moral issues to resolve before he decides to try and condemn others for what he thinks are theirs:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You see the description

"he made her shower naked" - Wow shock horror!, whats the other option? shower in ya clothes?

The pics clearly dont show 18 broken facial bones.... yet theres only 14 bones in a human face.......

From the pics I see 2 black eyes, a split lip and a bruised leg.

Not saying the guy didnt do wrong, but f*ck me can a newspaper exadurate!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

It does say quite clearly he was her EX-Boyfriend as of May.

Therefore she can see who she wants and its nothing to do with him. He didn't come home to his loving gf to find her with another guy.

Her having an active sex life is her business and there's no justification for beating someone like that.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> You see the description
> 
> "he made her shower naked" - Wow shock horror!, whats the other option? shower in ya clothes?
> 
> ...


Probably gave her a few digs and papers saying her shaved her head stabbed her etc.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

can understand him smacking the guy she was with but dam thats OTT to the girl


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ryan* said:


> hope he gets whats coming to him, beating a woman is so uncool


Beating anyone is so uncool.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

barsnack said:


> jokes on War Machine. War Machine probably caught AID's from the blood that poured out of Chrissy


because that's the only activity they might have been engaged in that could pass the virus on?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> because that's the only activity they might have been engaged in that could pass the virus on?


could have wore condoms...but got infected through blood, blud


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Tomorrow's paper; Dog the bounty hunter made to shower naked and gets hair cut off by MMA fighter


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> I do think he caught her ****ing someone tho tbh dont believe her male friend was fully clothed evan so if you come home to a guy in your house your not gna be happy if youve never met him before but it doesnt excuss the fact of what hes done should of just told her to leave the house. Beating a women is wrong no matter what i think he must have bad anger issues


Even if she was ****ing another man, no women deserves that. If anything he should of kicked the **** out of the fella and the scare of her seeing it alone would of got her back. Hope the **** gets what he deserves.......


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Even if she was ****ing another man, no women deserves that. If anything he should of kicked the **** out of the fella and the scare of her seeing it alone would of got her back. Hope the **** gets what he deserves.......


Pretty sure they split up in May...


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

In case you all missed the statement she made:

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/11/5991229/adjective-christy-mack-issues-full-statement-in-wake-of-alleged



> At about 2 a.m. Friday morning, Jon Koppenhaver arrived announced to my home in Las Vegas, NV. After he broke up with me in May, he moved out of my house and back to San Diego. When he arrived, he found myself and one other fully clothed and unarmed in the house. Without a single word spoken, he began beating my friend; once he was finished, he sent my friend away and turned his attention to me. He made me undress and shower in front of him then dragged me out and beat my face. I have no recollection of how many times i was hit. I just know the injuries that resulted from my beating. My injuries include 18 broken bones around my eyes, my nose is broken in 2 places. I am missing teeth and several more are broken. I am unable to chew, or see out of my left eye. My speech is slurred from my swelling and lack of teeth. I have a fractured rib and severely ruptured liver from a kick to my side. My leg is so badly injured, I have not been able to walk on my own. I also attained several lesions from a knife he got from my kitchen. He pushed the knife into me in some areas including my hand, ear and head. He also sawed much of my hair off with his dull knife.
> 
> After some time, the knife broke off of the handle and continued to threaten me with the blade. I believed I was going to die. He has beaten me many times before, but never this badly. He took my phone and cancelled all of my plans for the following week to make sure no one would worry about my whereabouts. He told me he was going to rape me, but was disappointed in himself when he couldn't get hard. After another hit or two, he left me on the floor bleeding and shaking, holding my side from the pain of my rib. He left the room and went to the kitchen where I could hear him ruffling through my drawers. Assuming he was finding a sharper, more stable knife to end my life, I ran out the back door, shutting it behind me so the dogs did not run inside to tip him off. I hopped the fence to the gold course behind my house and ran into a neighboring house. naked and afraid he would catch me, I kept running through the neighborhood running through the doors. Finally, one answered and I was brought to the hospital and treated for my injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Ha me too...
> 
> The sad thing is if a woman attacked a man but didnt do a lot of damage she would get off scot free, if a man attacked a woman and didnt do a lot of damage he would go down for assault.


Oh god this old chestnut again!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

There's some right pricks in this thread ....she does porn so she's a slag...grow up...half of u watch it don't ya...all the little weeners no doubt ...and the guy who got dumped ' so u know how he feels' shudduppppp ya fool ...crying coz u got dumped obviously still emotionally twisted about it...it dosnt warrant a beat like that.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> You see the description
> 
> "he made her shower naked" - Wow shock horror!, whats the other option? shower in ya clothes?
> 
> ...


He's made a woman he is not in a relationship strip in front of him and then get in the shower - It IS shock horror - its power and control and intimidation

He then beats her to a pulp . Arguing over how much of a pulp is kind of missing the point .

And whoever said a woman beating a man would get off Scot free needs to stop watching Life on Mars


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder what she done wrong ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I just find it hilarious that people try to apply any form of morality or logic to a story that includes 'War Machine', a porn star and Dog the ****ing Bounty Hunter... I mean you couldn't make this shit up :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Even if she was ****ing another man, no women deserves that. If anything he should of kicked the **** out of the fella and the scare of her seeing it alone would of got her back. Hope the **** gets what he deserves.......


Half agree here, they both deserved a kicking if that was the case


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

She will probably drop all charges and get back with him, because he really doesn't mean it and when he's nice he's really nice


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't get how she's still alive if a mma fighter beat her and stabbed her.

She's broke 18 bones in a face which only has 15 I believe ?

Don't get why guys are saying the guy should of attacked the other bloke tho ?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Regardless of what she's done, what her current or previous job is or what a "slag" she might be for a trained male fighter to do this to some bird is f**king sick. Making her shower naked before him before knocking seven bells out of her? That's not a normal bit of rage...

A slap....maybe.

Knocking f**k out of the bloke she's cheating on you with... probably.

But torturing her? Sod the red mist, if you're capable of doing that you need locking up. She's the victim her and i feel sorry for anyone being subjected to that.

Dogg getting in on the act seems like a bit of a cheep publicity stunt but he's a licensed bounty hunter over there and if he does the job of catching him, fair one.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

What a d!ck :lol:

http://www.theladbible.com/albums/evening-ladness-355/image/08cb4559-2314-11e4-a47a-d4ae52c74096


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok. He shouldnt of beaten her up. But. What normal loving man would want to be her husband ?.

I sure wouldnt with the pictures she has all over the Internet.

Usually 2 different sides to a story.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

only pu$$yoles do that kinda damage to a woman under those circumstances. am all for defending yourself if you are being attacked but even then 1 strike would sort that

this guy is a trained striker and just battered this woman. wrong`un


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh god this old chestnut again!


If I can find the video they did demonstrate this by having a male assault a female in the street and vice versa.

Everyone in the street jumped in an stopped the man. Everyone laughed at the woman.

Despite the exact same assault happening.

It's a lot more commonly accepted for a woman to attack a man.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you catch your missus cheating why would you batter her/him.....you wouldn't you'd just batter her family and friends


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> If you catch your missus cheating why would you batter her/him.....you wouldn't you'd just batter her family and friends


Lol what if you popped around to your EX-Missus place and she was dating someone new? Like in this case?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> If you catch your missus cheating why would you batter her/him.....you wouldn't you'd just batter her family and friends


punch her granny?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Her videos were pretty awesome! shes a nasty girl indeed! warmachine is total bellend though thats why he got booted out of the UFC.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Theabzman said:


> I just looked her up and the first vid I found was her getting bashed by a group of guys


is that you in your AVI?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Theabzman said:


> No sir, tis your mother


pirate hooker


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Lol what if you popped around to your EX-Missus place and she was dating someone new? Like in this case?


You missed the irony in my post I see....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

She went for the thug and got battered. What did she expect?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> She went for the thug and got battered. What did she expect?


i guess he came across her face a bit differently than what she is used to eh


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't believe people are acting like it's even slightly acceptable. This bloke has trained his entire life to fight people, he obviously knew how to do some damage to her. Sickening really...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> If I can find the video they did demonstrate this by having a male assault a female in the street and vice versa.
> 
> Everyone in the street jumped in an stopped the man. Everyone laughed at the woman.
> 
> ...


But he point EVERYONE misses is...it's actually not ok for anyone to attack anyone really people with an ounce of common sense would see that.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

the 'statement' she gave is full of inconsistencies so is hard to believe, especially when you look at pictures of said assault. not saying 'war machine' was in the right in any way, but there are two sides to every story so its unfair to judge the situation when there is only one sides account that has been posted.

the biggest thing i couldnt understand is she said the fella she was with was just a friend, that they werent doing anything, were fully clothed and that she wasnt even doing anything with him. if that was the case, why would war machine do something completely unprovoked which he knows would ruin his career in mma and also put him in prison? there is also no mention of who the guy is, or even an anonymous statement from him. again, not saying war machine was in the right, but there are two sides to every story.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

scott08 said:


> the 'statement' she gave is full of inconsistencies so is hard to believe, especially when you look at pictures of said assault. not saying 'war machine' was in the right in any way, but there are two sides to every story so its unfair to judge the situation when there is only one sides account that has been posted.
> 
> the biggest thing i couldnt understand is she said the fella she was with was just a friend, that they werent doing anything, were fully clothed and that she wasnt even doing anything with him. if that was the case, why would war machine do something completely unprovoked which he knows would ruin his career in mma and also put him in prison? there is also no mention of who the guy is, or even an anonymous statement from him. again, not saying war machine was in the right, but there are two sides to every story.


its hard to give interviews, when you've got a big dick in your mouth


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

scott08 said:


> why would war machine do something completely unprovoked which he knows would ruin his career in mma and also put him in prison?


Because the bloke is a fvcking nutter perhaps? You keep saying that you aren't saying he's in the right but the logical conclusion we can reach by you asking this question is that; if she was actually in the middle of having sex with someone then he as her EX had reasonable cause to be provoked and provocation in some way justifies his actions at some level.

It doesn't.

Irrespective of the job either person does/did.

Irrespective of any supposed provokation.

Look at the pictures of this woman. A man she used to be with did this to her.

No reasonable human being would do this to someone else because their ego got injured. It is indefensible and the comments from some chaps here saying if it was them they'd be hard pressed not to punch her at least are really shocking. (Not to mention the poster who said if it happened to him he'd kill her...)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> While i agree violence is wrong, emotions do get the best of you sometimes.


People who can't control their emotions to the point that they smash other people's faces in generally end up in prison.

All this "red mist" bollocks, lots of real tough guys posting today.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Because the bloke is a fvcking nutter perhaps? You keep saying that you aren't saying he's in the right but the logical conclusion we can reach by you asking this question is that; if she was actually in the middle of having sex with someone then he as her EX had reasonable cause to be provoked and provocation in some way justifies his actions at some level.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> ...


no whatever he did was obviously unacceptable, my post had nothing to do with me saying his actions were acceptable so not sure where you got that from. i was merely stating that there is only really one side being told here, and it seems things have been exxagerated with alot of details either false for added shock, or just not included. as for the ex thing, he says they were together and he was getting ready to propose, she says they split up.. so its really one persons word against anothers. if they were in fact going out and he did catch them at it, his anger is certainly justified, his actions were not though. he has provided little information on the story, but in a nutshell his story is: a pro fighter losing his temper on his cheating girlfriend and the fella shes with and causes moderate injuries (which would be very easy for him), when he only came back early as a surprise to help her with her show). her story is: she had broken up with war machine months before, was round her house with a friend doing nothing, he comes in and batters both of them to a pulp for no apparent reason.

there is no evidence to back up war machines very brief description, and christy's story seems illogical and is inconsistent, not to mention the injuries she claims to have sustained are worse than the injuries in her pictures (as is plain to see).

point being, the full story really comes down to one persons word against anothers, as the other guy that was there hasn't said a word (even if he did he could easily take sides). war machine is in the wrong and should be punished accordingly, however with things like this there are levels of severity.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

scott08 said:


> with things like this there are levels of severity.


Well I'm sure that once we know the full facts we can determine how many punches the severity of the provocation justified in this case...


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Well I'm sure that once we know the full facts we can determine how many punches the severity of the provocation justified in this case...


thats pulling one line out of a whole paragraph and ignores the other things i was saying, of which was '*war machine is in the wrong and should be punished accordingly*'. punching her once vs repeatedly hitting, kicking and stamping her are two very different things, and so require different judgements and also different punishments. it seems people in this thread are either saying 1) its disgraceful and the guy is the devil himself, or 2) fair play i would of done the same myself, what with the anger an all.

how people can come to either of these conclusions i dont know, as only one side of the story is being told, which even then doesnt seem accurate, so at this time no one really knows the full story apart from those involved.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

bottleneck25 said:


> I do think he caught her ****ing someone tho tbh dont believe her male friend was fully clothed evan so if you come home to a guy in your house your not gna be happy if youve never met him before but it doesnt excuss the fact of what hes done should of just told her to leave the house. Beating a women is wrong no matter what i think he must have bad anger issues


i agree mate with ya ..BUT there's some women that think there men and try to fight like a man too...i say knock them fckers out ...if they wonna act like a man they can take it like a man in my book


----------



## brunzz (Feb 28, 2012)

War Machine is crazy, Cristy may or may not have been sleeping with the guy but either way I can see WM flipping. He is legit crazy.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Had never heard of her before now, naturally I searched for her on a few sites, needless to say she her left elbow is slightly pointy, would not bang.

Shame she got her head kicked in though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

barsnack said:


> its hard to give interviews, when you've got a big dick in your mouth


Don't worry bro, one day you'll be able to give that interview.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> I do think he caught her ****ing someone tho tbh dont believe her male friend was fully clothed evan so if you come home to a guy in your house your not gna be happy if youve never met him before but it doesnt excuss the fact of what hes done should of just told her to leave the house. Beating a women is wrong no matter what i think he must have bad anger issues


i think she has been phucked by every one.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

PD89 said:


> Beating anyone is so uncool.


Not strictly true, beating women is uncool, although this story show beating people who abuse your kids, is. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2700872/My-son-saved-attackers-life-Father-pounded-admitted-child-molester-bloody-puddle-claims-son-stopped-stabbing-admitted-pedophile-death.html


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Well I'm sure that once we know the full facts we can determine how many punches the severity of the provocation justified in this case...


She quit porn recently I'm guessing as boyfriend didn't want his wife doing it.

If you you break someone's heart by cheating on someone who's thinking of proposing you deserve everything you get.

Amazing if she has caught him cheating and got a few brothers to do him in a similair fashion no one would care and he deserved it for cheating.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

gycraig said:


> She quit porn recently I'm guessing as boyfriend didn't want his wife doing it.
> 
> If you you break someone's heart by cheating on someone who's thinking of proposing you deserve everything you get.
> 
> Amazing if she has caught him cheating and got a few brothers to do him in a similair fashion no one would care and he deserved it for cheating.


But that's not at all what happened.

1) They weren't together.

2) When they were he got into a relationship with someone who is/used to be a porn star. If he couldn't handle that he shouldn't have been with her in the first place.

3) Violence isn't a solution to heartache. Only weak minded individuals have to resort to inflicting pain on others to mask theirs.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Danjal said:


> But that's not at all what happened.
> 
> 1) They weren't together.
> 
> ...


They both came out with completely different stories how do you know which one to believe ?

If it's an ex it's rediculously stupid. But if I had a girlfriend who's brother was war machine no way in hell would I cheat on her as I know what I'd get.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But he point EVERYONE misses is...it's actually not ok for anyone to attack anyone really people with an ounce of common sense would see that.


You misunderstand me, i agree that's not okay for anyone to attack anyone. But i'm also saying that's not what's generally accepted in the public eye.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Lotte said:


> People who can't control their emotions to the point that they smash other people's faces in generally end up in prison.
> 
> All this "red mist" bollocks, lots of real tough guys posting today.


I am agreeing with you, there is no need to be agressive towards anyone providing their opinion.

But i'm also saying i can understand how people can lose their temper.

I've seen men attack women and i've seen women attack men.

A general rule of thumb is that men do more damage though.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Gym-pig said:


> He's made a woman he is not in a relationship strip in front of him and then get in the shower - It IS shock horror - its power and control and intimidation
> 
> He then beats her to a pulp . Arguing over how much of a pulp is kind of missing the point .
> 
> And whoever said a woman beating a man would get off Scot free needs to stop watching Life on Mars


I would just to add to this that my ex girlfriend used to attack me on a regular basis, throw things at me, threaten me etc etc. I dont want to get into full details because it's none of your business.

All i'll say is no matter what anyone say's there is a stigma that "he probably deserved it" or "man up" when you raise your hand to say a woman is abusing you.

When i reported it to the police they shrugged it off completly because they wouldn't beleive that a 100 pound white girl was abusing a 150 pound bloke.

Sexism exists on both sides of the coin my friend.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I would just to add to this that my ex girlfriend used to attack me on a regular basis, throw things at me, threaten me etc etc. I dont want to get into full details because it's none of your business.
> 
> All i'll say is no matter what anyone say's there is a stigma that "he probably deserved it" or "man up" when you raise your hand to say a woman is abusing you.
> 
> ...


stop going out with white girls then...get a black girlfriend...you can beat the **** out of them all day, and the cops wont care


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

gycraig said:


> They both came out with completely different stories how do you know which one to believe ?
> 
> If it's an ex it's rediculously stupid. But if I had a girlfriend who's brother was war machine no way in hell would I cheat on her as I know what I'd get.


In any case violence isn't a solution.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone who calls themselves 'War Machine' is a grade A bell end.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

barsnack said:


> stop going out with white girls then...get a black girlfriend...you can beat the **** out of them all day, and the cops wont care


Awwwww HELL NO! :nono: For your own health and safety don't take this mans advice :lol:

You hit a black woman you'll either A) Be the victim of her inner diva black power that squats 400lbs when she gets angry. B) Be set upon by every brother she has in her phonebook :2guns: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone who calls themselves 'War Machine' is a grade A bell end.


is a sex actress and war machine had a kid, would it look like this?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone who calls themselves 'War Machine' is a grade A bell end.


this

/thread.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> is a sex actress and war machine had a kid, would it look like this?
> 
> View attachment 156483


for those that dont get it, the pic is of 'sex machine' from dusk til dawn


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> for those that dont get it, the pic is of 'sex machine' from dusk til dawn


That film lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I personally believe if a partner cheats on another partner then they have to accept the fact that it's unknown territory and anything can happen, you can never predict how you would feel if someone you love cheated on you, man or woman

In this case, the fact that they where separated gives him no right to know or dictate what she done in her life, let alone beat her because of it, for me there's no excuse for what he done, but if they where a couple and he walked in on them at it, then for me personally they both have to accept it was a situation they both created and should accept the consequences

As for women hitting men, it is acceptable in today's world and always will be unfortunately, I've seen women push and kick the **** out of blokes and when the guys have grabbed them they scream assault and the usual, I can't believe you just hit me, it's ridiculous and a lot of women still play on the fact that men won't hit them back, I woke up one night to being punched in the head, the room was pitch black and I couldnt see ****, got who ever it was by the throat and ran them to the corridor and put them on the floor and put the light on, it was my Mrs, she had been laying awake stewing on an argument we had days before, had a drink and decided to attack me when I slept, I didnt lift a hand to her other than to push her back and didn't even know it was her until I put a light on, she still says today I attacked her and has kept pictures of the bruises on her neck in case we divorce and she wants to keep the kids, feckin mental


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Danjal said:


> In any case violence isn't a solution.


It isn't but it's the obvious outcome.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Been there got this t shirt...but I wouldnt have dared be sat in my house with another man....she was taking a risk there especially as she is more at risk after being broken up especially given she stated he had been violent with her in the past....a horrible mess that I hope she gets out of now


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

T100 said:


> I personally believe if a partner cheats on another partner then they have to accept the fact that it's unknown territory and anything can happen, you can never predict how you would feel if someone you love cheated on you, man or woman
> 
> In this case, the fact that they where separated gives him no right to know or dictate what she done in her life, let alone beat her because of it, for me there's no excuse for what he done, but if they where a couple and he walked in on them at it, then for me personally they both have to accept it was a situation they both created and should accept the consequences
> 
> As for women hitting men, it is acceptable in today's world and always will be unfortunately, I've seen women push and kick the **** out of blokes and when the guys have grabbed them they scream assault and the usual, I can't believe you just hit me, it's ridiculous and a lot of women still play on the fact that men won't hit them back, I woke up one night to being punched in the head, the room was pitch black and I couldnt see ****, got who ever it was by the throat and ran them to the corridor and put them on the floor and put the light on, it was my Mrs, she had been laying awake stewing on an argument we had days before, had a drink and decided to attack me when I slept, I didnt lift a hand to her other than to push her back and didn't even know it was her until I put a light on, she still says today I attacked her and has kept pictures of the bruises on her neck in case we divorce and she wants to keep the kids, feckin mental


my take on it is....if as a woman im willing to hit a man I expect to get hit back end of


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> Awwwww HELL NO! :nono: For your own health and safety don't take this mans advice :lol:
> 
> You hit a black woman you'll either A) Be the victim of her inner diva black power that squats 400lbs when she gets angry. B) Be set upon by every brother she has in her phonebook :2guns: :lol: :lol: :lol:




right on brotha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> my take on it is....if as a woman im willing to hit a man I expect to get hit back end of


A lot of women I have met in my previous Li e of work don't think this way, I've personally never hot a woman and a few of my ex partners have laid into me, probably because I have made it clear I would never do it so that's maybe a mistake, I remember an ex trying to rip my nipple ring out with her teeth, feck me did that hurt haha


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

T100 said:


> I remember an ex trying to rip my nipple ring out with her teeth, feck me did that hurt haha


and this ladies and gents, is how i first realised i was into BDSM


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 156485
> 
> 
> right on brotha


You tryna threaten me with your black fist!? :angry:

Don't make me call Shaniqua, Taliqua, Sharkeisha, Squatisha, Deadliftisha and Picsornotruthisha on yo a$$ :lol: :lol: :lol: Jokes!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> You tryna threaten me with your black fist!? :angry:
> 
> Don't make me call Shaniqua, Taliqua, Sharkeisha, Squatisha, Deadliftisha and Picsornotruthisha on yo a$$ :lol: :lol: :lol: Jokes!


wigwam mi breadbin


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

People still bitchin about this :confused1:

Question, does anyone really care?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

gycraig said:


> It isn't but it's the obvious outcome.


Not that obvious for me. I found out an ex had cheated on me and I didn't feel the need to put her in hospital.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

T100 said:


> A lot of women I have met in my previous Li e of work don't think this way, I've personally never hot a woman and a few of my ex partners have laid into me, probably because I have made it clear I would never do it so that's maybe a mistake, I remember an ex trying to rip my nipple ring out with her teeth, feck me did that hurt haha


My god!! It takes the ****!! Sorry to swear but why do people need to hurt each other....it does more damage than physical!! It stays with you forever


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> wigwam mi breadbin


Wigwam Seandog69isha :rockon:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

2004mark said:


> People still bitchin about this :confused1:
> 
> Question, does anyone really care?


I feel for the woman tbh x


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Quintillius said:


> You tryna threaten me with your black fist!? :angry:
> 
> Don't make me call Shaniqua, Taliqua, Sharkeisha, Squatisha, Deadliftisha and Picsornotruthisha on yo a$$ :lol: :lol: :lol: Jokes!


lol

if they look like cherokee d'a$$ you can hook me up.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Danjal said:


> Not that obvious for me. I found out an ex had cheated on me and I didn't feel the need to put her in hospital.


She cheated on someone who was violent during the relationship anyway. How Fking stupid can you be.

Not saying it's ok but it's a pretty obvious outcome in my eyes. Obviously if there not together it makes absolutely no sense and she has my sympathies


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> I feel for the woman tbh x


Personally, in perspective with other world events, I couldn't give a **** :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

gycraig said:


> If you you break someone's heart by cheating on someone who's thinking of proposing you deserve everything you get.


I'd be embarrassed to even think this; let alone write it where the world could see how terribly important my ittybitty heartstrings must be.

The correct adult response to being cheated on by someone is to walk away and never come back. (I moved countries when I discovered it had been happening to me for two years, beat that!)

They obviously aren't worth another minute of your time, especially time spent debasing yourself by beating them half to death and risking the quality of the rest of your own life when the police come looking for you.

Showing the cheater they matter so much to you that they can make you lose your sh1t and harm your own life is not winning.

In other news; if a man I'm with lays a hand on me in anger even once you won't see me for dust, no second chances.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Personally, in perspective with other world events, I couldn't give a **** :lol:


Lmao.....im too soft and care about just about everything


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Lmao.....im too soft and care about just about everything


What about the poor fella War Machine?

On the run all alone, no one where to turn to, Dog the Bounty Hunter on this ass, frightened, saddened that the only was he can express himself is through violence, broken heart from seeing another man sweet talking the love of his life :tongue:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Lotte said:


> I'd be embarrassed to even think this; let alone write it where the world could see how terribly important my ittybitty heartstrings must be.
> 
> The correct adult response to being cheated on by someone is to walk away and never come back. (I moved countries when I discovered it had been happening to me for two years, beat that!)
> 
> ...


Why though? They have crushed your heart, will possibly be dragging you through court for half your possessions while you'v been slaving away to pay for it all.

Personally I'd just walk away as I don't get obsessed with women the way some men do.

But cheating on a a man is a massive massive blow to the self confidence, mixed with a complete betrayal of trust and on top of that financially crippling if your that far in. There should IMO be consequences for that.

My uncle lost his house, barely sees his kids and has to pay an absolute fortune in child maintenance, he now lives in a little flat while his ex wife lives in his house he's struggled for nearly his whole life, I'd rather take a beating

Just cause I'm not mortally outraged that someone got a beating for cheating on someone called "war machine" doesn't mean I think it's right. In the same way I don't feel sympathy for someone who punches a brick wall, cause and effect.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

2004mark said:


> What about the poor fella War Machine?
> 
> On the run all alone, no one where to turn to, Dog the Bounty Hunter on this ass, frightened, saddened that the only was he can express himself is through violence, broken heart from seeing another man sweet talking the love of his life :tongue:


Haha!! I know poor fella!! He wont get bugger all when hes caught anyway and if he does he can practice his mma in prison for the short time hes in there then he can come out n do it again!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Haha!! I know poor fella!! He wont get bugger all when hes caught anyway and if he does he can practice his mma in prison for the short time hes in there then he can come out n do it again!!


Yeah but he's been punished in far more painful ways... he knows he's messed it up forever with the love of his life. He's a broken man; her face will fix in a few weeks, but his pain will live with him until his dying day :crying:

(Is it working lol)


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lotte said:


> I'd be embarrassed to even think this; let alone write it where the world could see how terribly important my ittybitty heartstrings must be.
> 
> The correct adult response to being cheated on by someone is to walk away and never come back. (I moved countries when I discovered it had been happening to me for two years, beat that!)
> 
> ...


And what if the cheater actually does mean this much to you and you can't control your emotions because your entire world just collapsed in a matter of seconds? I take by your quote your still pretty young? And I don't mean that in a patronising way so please don't get defensive


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Yeah but he's been punished in far more painful ways... he knows he's messed it up forever with the love of his life. He's a broken man; her face will fix in a few weeks, but his pain will live with him until his dying day :crying:
> 
> (Is it working lol)


Haha no it wont....believe me I know!!! He will think it was her fault....she pushed him to that and she should say sorry lmao.....and she will!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Yeah but he's been punished in far more painful ways... he knows he's messed it up forever with the love of his life. He's a broken man; her face will fix in a few weeks, but his pain will live with him until his dying day :crying:
> 
> (Is it working lol)


And no it not working but ya making me laugh !! X


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> And no it not working but ya making me laugh !! X


**** it them... I'm out. Cry me a few tears for Miss Mack wont you :thumbup1:


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

2004mark said:


> **** it them... I'm out. Cry me a few tears for Miss Mack wont you 1:


Haha


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

gycraig said:


> Why though? They have crushed your heart, will possibly be dragging you through court for half your possessions while you'v been slaving away to pay for it all.
> 
> Personally I'd just walk away as I don't get obsessed with women the way some men do.
> 
> ...


We're never going to see eye to eye 

Your posts are littered with latent misogyny and I don't think you realise it. You're not morally outraged because ultimately in your view it is always the woman's fault somehow, her bad choices got her punched. While you agree the bloke isn't right to have done it, you place the responsibility for causing it on the woman.

You feel it's a given that any woman in a breakup situation is doubtless going to be after your money and your property. Have you never been in a relationship where both parties contribute equally to the finances?

You mention the effects for a man after being cheated on, do you not realise a woman who is cheated on feels an equal massive, massive blow to self confidence and a complete betrayal of trust? (On top of that sometimes the woman can be financially crippled too!)

Your Uncle's experience is a shame, but what bearing does it really have on this discussion? Do you base your suspicion of women on this instance?

I felt I had to respond to this thread because of comments that you and others made in this thread. Earlier you said you'd be hard pressed not to punch your wife/gf if this happened to you, if you'd just said



> Personally I'd just walk away as I don't get obsessed with women the way some men do.


 the first time around maybe I wouldn't have gotten involved


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Why though? They have crushed your heart, will possibly be dragging you through court for half your possessions while you'v been slaving away to pay for it all.
> 
> Personally I'd just walk away as I don't get obsessed with women the way some men do.
> 
> ...


This my friend is why i never want to get married, and if i did it would have an iron clad prenup.

Sadly not much i can do about the kids bit.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Lotte said:


> We're never going to see eye to eye
> 
> Your posts are littered with latent misogyny and I don't think you realise it. You're not morally outraged because ultimately in your view it is always the woman's fault somehow, her bad choices got her punched. While you agree the bloke isn't right to have done it, you place the responsibility for causing it on the woman.
> 
> ...


I agree with majority of your points, as i said on my earlier comments.

but i will still say the coin is heavily weighted towards women in a lot of scenarios.

Mainly around children, money and abuse.

I would love for everything to be equal across the world but i know tomorrow if i walked into a police station and another girl did and we both claimed the other had abused/raped/assualts/bullied each other it would be favoured towards a woman.

it's just the way it is, right or wrong.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

T100 said:


> And what if the cheater actually does mean this much to you and you can't control your emotions because your entire world just collapsed in a matter of seconds? I take by your quote your still pretty young? And I don't mean that in a patronising way so please don't get defensive


Then I feel bad that you could hang your entire world on someone else and not hold something of your own self worth back. Someone can mean a whole lot to you without having the power to cut your legs from under you.

Not sure why you would think my comment sounds young! I read it back and see it as cynical from experience lol

I'm 29.

I've had two long term relationships in my life, current one is just over 7yrs.

My first long term relationship was from 14-21yrs with a guy who was two years older than me. I thought we were soulmates, for life. I imagined how we would get married at 23, have three kids one each at 25, 27 and 29 etc etc.

At 21 I discovered from one of his other birds that he had been cheating on me with all and sundry for two whole years. Not only that but he had manufactured a state of isolation for me, my friends had evaporated in this time and I was depressed. He had gained the sympathy of all of my friends and taken them from me by woefully telling them how I was on a knife's edge, I'd commit suicide at any time (obviously not true at all) and although he didn't want to be with me any more he was playing the martyr and not risking what I'd do to myself if he ever left. This was how he was able to cheat on me repeatedly in front of many people who had been my friends and have none of them ever tell me for two years, he "had to do what he had to do" to keep himself sane you see.

When I found out I'd been someone's fool for so long I felt stronger than ever. My eyes were open finally and I wasn't about to continue being a fool for this guy. I got dolled up and strutted over there feeling my best and told him I knew and it was over, then walked out of his life.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Then I feel bad that you could hang your entire world on someone else and not hold something of your own self worth back. Someone can mean a whole lot to you without having the power to cut your legs from under you.
> 
> Not sure why you would think my comment sounds young! I read it back and see it as cynical from experience lol
> 
> ...


I only asked if you where young as the comment seemed to come from someone who had never given their all to someone, that normally happens when we are older in most cases, sounds like you did give everything in your first relationship and was burned and seems like it effected you to the point that even in your 7 year relationship now your still holding back in case it happens again, probably a wise thing to do but I'm more of an all or nothing kind of guy, if I want to be with someone long term then I do put everything into it or cut my legs off as you put it haha

Hope I didn't offend you, and more fool him I say and I'm sure he regrets it, although moving countries seemed a bit drastic


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

T100 said:


> I only asked if you where young as the comment seemed to come from someone who had never given their all to someone, that normally happens when we are older in most cases, sounds like you did give everything in your first relationship and was burned and seems like it effected you to the point that even in your 7 year relationship now your still holding back in case it happens again, probably a wise thing to do but I'm more of an all or nothing kind of guy, if I want to be with someone long term then I do put everything into it or cut my legs off as you put it haha
> 
> Hope I didn't offend you, and more fool him I say and I'm sure he regrets it, although moving countries seemed a bit drastic


Drastic? My training partner goes earlier than me now, couldn't take it so I moved to Iraq.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

She looked alright to me earlier on.. Or was that "live show" a con?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Then I feel bad that you could hang your entire world on someone else and not hold something of your own self worth back. Someone can mean a whole lot to you without having the power to cut your legs from under you.
> 
> Not sure why you would think my comment sounds young! I read it back and see it as cynical from experience lol
> 
> ...


All very good... but what did you do so wrong that drove him to cheat on you?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

T100 said:


> I only asked if you where young as the comment seemed to come from someone who had never given their all to someone, that normally happens when we are older in most cases, sounds like you did give everything in your first relationship and was burned and seems like it effected you to the point that even in your 7 year relationship now your still holding back in case it happens again, probably a wise thing to do but I'm more of an all or nothing kind of guy, if I want to be with someone long term then I do put everything into it or cut my legs off as you put it haha
> 
> Hope I didn't offend you, and more fool him I say and I'm sure he regrets it, although moving countries seemed a bit drastic


Lol! The moving countries was the rush of power, I could do anything and go anywhere, so I did 

To be honest my ideas about marriage and kids in my first relationship didn't fit with all my ideals growing up and I just thought those things while swept up in the intensity of first love. Ridiculously glad I dodged that bullet lol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> All very good... but what did you do so wrong that drove him to cheat on you?


LOL nice. As I've said "It's always the woman's fault!"

When I was 18 before it all happened he'd tentatively tried to introduce the idea that perhaps before we got married one day we could have a period of freedom where he could you know, have a go on some other birds, since he'd only ever been with me... Obviously when I was shocked by the idea and said of course not, he decided he'd have to rethink his plan for testing out other models before settling down. He really wanted my cake later on, which is why he went to such elaborate lengths to try and ensure that while having all the other cakes as well.

After I left he pursued me for a year. Flowers to my work every week, handwritten letters four pages long twice per week about how he'd marry me tomorrow and follow me anywhere if only I'd take him back etc etc. He flew over to surprise me more than once and tried to impress me with gifts and nice restaurants.

So no, I don't think I did anything wrong


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

doublepostdoh


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lotte said:


> LOL nice. As I've said "It's always the woman's fault!"
> 
> When I was 18 before it all happened he'd tentatively tried to introduce the idea that perhaps before we got married one day we could have a period of freedom where he could you know, have a go on some other birds, since he'd only ever been with me... Obviously when I was shocked by the idea and said of course not, he decided he'd have to rethink his plan for testing out other models before settling down. He really wanted my cake later on, which is why he went to such elaborate lengths to try and ensure that while having all the other cakes as well.
> 
> ...


Well... you would say that wouldn't you


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

(I'm being sarcastic btw in case you haven't cottoned on lol)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Well... you would say that wouldn't you


It was 7 years ago dude. Couldn't give two flying fvcks lol. 

Just sharing a story to illustrate a point.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Just sharing a story to illustrate a point.


Should tell it more often... really interesting


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Should tell it more often... really interesting


Lol, [email protected]!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drew1975 said:


> i agree mate with ya ..BUT there's some women that think there men and try to fight like a man too...i say knock them fckers out ...if they wonna act like a man they can take it like a man in my book


Oh and ur a 1st class knob!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh and ur a 1st class knob!


i agree with this, if someone attacks me i'm going to use reasonable force back.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'm just going to add there is something very wrong with you, and it's not really funny what your writing either.


something wrong with him? yes thats undeniable but damn i lol'd hard at 'When I think back on it, I think she was the first girl I ever loved.'


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh and ur a 1st class knob!





FlunkyTurtle said:


> i agree with this, if someone attacks me i'm going to use reasonable force back.


ok, right and wrong of it and the whole subject of the thread on hold for a minute, ive tagged you pair as opposing sides of the coin on the matter and would like to hear both your thoughts on what happend to me a year ago and what my response should have been...

i was out for a drink last july with my friend and 2 girls we know, while sitting outside in the sun in a very crowded bar some other female tried to pushe me off my seat so she could park herself down, i was polite and told her that my female friend was sitting here and is just away to the bar and i was minding her spot

she then started to get very abusive and started shouting and things, then started to threaten me in my ear, she got even more ****ed off when i asked her to please get some gum as the sh1t sandwich she obviously had for lunch seemed to be repeating on her

at this stage she then got out her lighter and tried to set the back of my hair on fire..... what would have been the appropriate response to this?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Why though? They have crushed your heart, will possibly be dragging you through court for half your possessions while you'v been slaving away to pay for it all.
> 
> Personally I'd just walk away as I don't get obsessed with women the way some men do.
> 
> ...


This break up u had has hit hard get therapy get over it. Jeez ... 'Dragging u through court half ur possessions' I got divorced after 28 yrs didn't take a thing didn't have any malice whatsoever relationships are chapters they have a beginning middle end....u sound stuck in the past.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> ok, right and wrong of it and the whole subject of the thread on hold for a minute, ive tagged you pair as opposing sides of the coin on the matter and would like to hear both your thoughts on what happend to me a year ago and what my response should have been...
> 
> i was out for a drink last july with my friend and 2 girls we know, while sitting outside in the sun in a very crowded bar some other female tried to pushe me off my seat so she could park herself down, i was polite and told her that my female friend was sitting here and is just away to the bar and i was minding her spot
> 
> ...


Ring the fire brigade immediately ur old u need all the hair u got


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ring the fire brigade immediately ur old u need all the hair u got


wow, thats too real 

i'll have you know i have a rather fine mane of hair, it just doesnt start at the front of my forehead the way it used to


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> ok, right and wrong of it and the whole subject of the thread on hold for a minute, ive tagged you pair as opposing sides of the coin on the matter and would like to hear both your thoughts on what happend to me a year ago and what my response should have been...
> 
> i was out for a drink last july with my friend and 2 girls we know, while sitting outside in the sun in a very crowded bar some other female tried to pushe me off my seat so she could park herself down, i was polite and told her that my female friend was sitting here and is just away to the bar and i was minding her spot
> 
> ...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> ok, right and wrong of it and the whole subject of the thread on hold for a minute, ive tagged you pair as opposing sides of the coin on the matter and would like to hear both your thoughts on what happend to me a year ago and what my response should have been...
> 
> i was out for a drink last july with my friend and 2 girls we know, while sitting outside in the sun in a very crowded bar some other female tried to pushe me off my seat so she could park herself down, i was polite and told her that my female friend was sitting here and is just away to the bar and i was minding her spot
> 
> ...


Honestly ? I really don't know. I think i'd tell her to **** off and if she got violent i think i'd properly push her back and tell the pub.

if the pub didnt respond i'd probably just hold her down and get some to call the police.

This is assuming i could over power her, if i couldn't i'll still push her back but unless i felt like my life was in danger it would be a push not a punch.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Being in America, i'm surprised no one was shot tbh.

Man comes home to surprise GF, finds her in compromising position with another man. Pulls out gun and 3 people are now dead.

If she is in that bad a state, I wonder if they've found this other guys body yet!?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for news when he is caught.

Not like he is not highly identifiable with all those tattoos..


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Bump for news when he is caught.
> 
> Not like he is not highly identifiable with all those tattoos..


Havent seen anything about him being caught, dog the bounty hunter's son has said publicy he would bang her though. Tool.

Hacksi - I'm gonna mug you for info while your online ha! My left nipple goes like rock hard when i catch it, there's no lump behind it.

Like if i tense my chest i can pull my nipple away and there's nothing underneith it, it's just the nipple head is hard.

Okay or is it the start of gyno?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Lotte said:


> We're never going to see eye to eye
> 
> Your posts are littered with latent misogyny and I don't think you realise it. You're not morally outraged because ultimately in your view it is always the woman's fault somehow, her bad choices got her punched. While you agree the bloke isn't right to have done it, you place the responsibility for causing it on the woman.
> 
> ...


Ex gf cheated on me while I was supporting her because her disability benefits had stopped for her optical ms. I kicked her out and never looked back. The anger I felt was unreal at how she could completely mug me off like that. I managed to just storm out without doing anything stupid but understand how people could "lose it"

You mention how a woman goes through the same thing, a lot of women will start throwing punches/slaps if they catch a partner cheating it just so happens they can't do as much damage but a lot would if they could.

I have no suspicions of women. I know men and women are just as likely to cheat and I know it can be the people you least suspect of cheating that will. I'm far from a mysognist which is the general answer for a man who doesn't support a woman's opinion...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Havent seen anything about him being caught, dog the bounty hunter's son has said publicy he would bang her though. Tool.
> 
> Hacksi - I'm gonna mug you for info while your online ha! My left nipple goes like rock hard when i catch it, there's no lump behind it.
> 
> ...


You will be fine, hard nipples mean its cold:lol:

Taoism says

Knowing others is intelligence;

knowing yourself is true wisdom.

Mastering others is strength;

mastering yourself is true power.

Sadly most will never understand what this means.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

hackskii said:


> You will be fine, hard nipples mean its cold:lol:
> 
> Taoism says
> 
> ...


But it's not cold lol

i like that phrase.

I've got "true victory is victory over oneself" tattood on my arm.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> But it's not cold lol
> 
> i like that phrase.
> 
> I've got "true victory is victory over oneself" tattood on my arm.


thats funny cos i 'beat' myself every other night


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> thats funny cos i 'beat' myself every other night


What you did there, i see it.

And so did god, so get your filthy hands off your dick!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> What you did there, i see it.
> 
> And so did god, so get your filthy hands off your dick!


i dont do that thing :scared:

i was cleaning it once and it went off by accident


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> i dont do that thing :scared:
> 
> i was cleaning it once and it went off by accident


Any chance your dad got you clean out his pipe a lot as well?

Or for your birthday you got to milk a cow blindfolded?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> This break up u had has hit hard get therapy get over it. Jeez ... 'Dragging u through court half ur possessions' I got divorced after 28 yrs didn't take a thing didn't have any malice whatsoever relationships are chapters they have a beginning middle end....u sound stuck in the past.


I'm in a happy relationship with a girl I love....

I don't think about any of my exes was merely


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> This break up u had has hit hard get therapy get over it. Jeez ... 'Dragging u through court half ur possessions' I got divorced after 28 yrs didn't take a thing didn't have any malice whatsoever relationships are chapters they have a beginning middle end....u sound stuck in the past.


I'm in a happy relationship with a girl I love.... Feel free to try again though.

I don't think about any of my exes anymore was merely sharing my opinion on this.


----------

